# Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 11, 2009)

Now, folks, remember yer manners this next week or so, please.

Our host, RVUSA.COM, is going to be doing some major changes to their web site, and that naturally includes this forum. They haven't told us about any changes to the forum itself.


I'm sure they are doing all possible to test the changes, but there's always the possibility of unforeseen glitches.

I suppose it's possible that something will affect the operation of this forum. It's possible.

So, mind yore manners if thangs don't quite work as usual.

Here's an idea. Post on this thread (in the TALKBACK section) if you find something that isn't working like it used to.

Otherwise, keep on truckin'! (Or wishin' yer were truckin'!)  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 11, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

No problems here Tex.  My computer is a glitch :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jul 11, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Well Hollis and I were live with the management and looked the newlook over and added comments a few month back, SO DON'T BLAME US. Don't think it will be a big issue just a little getting used to. Also the powers to be asked a lot of us to attend the live session and we two were all that showed (this was on line). As to glitch's it's going to happen.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 11, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

LEN, the time they chose to have that 'live session' was convenient for them, but not for us.

Since you and Hollis were the only input they had, WE KNOW WHO TO BLAME for any bugs in the system!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Hey Tex, I second what Len has stated,,,,, "DON'T BLAME US" we was the only two who was asked and showed up on line to talk. I do wished other has jump in, this would helped out a lot. I did get in what 730 (Rod) asked me to put in for him. Anyway do we get and credit if it great and easy to use????? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Now Hollis, you know it dosen't work that way. If it goes well with no problems. No one will notice. Things start going bad! Well we know who to talk to.  
(lol)   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Thanks Len for letting us know who to blame :laugh: As Tex said the live session did not fit ours.  Was on the road so could not or would not commit to a session when I didn't even know if I would have internet. Did respond and thank management for the invite. Think it's great that they value our ideas. Now Hollis you have to let us know what Rod had you say so we can blame him also :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 13, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Gee I'm feeling bad.  I didn't get an invite.   I would have promised not to be sniffing diesel fumes if'n they had let me input my 2 cents worth.  Well anyway I know who to blame. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum



Yippee!!!! It's working with only one hitch!!  

The profile images aren't showing up in the posts. Perhaps we have to wait a while. 


Good job folks, good job!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 14, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Looking good  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 15, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

Sorry...I intended to be on the live session but chose to go to Yellowstone instead.  Thanks to Hollis and Len for their input on our behalf....i think.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 16, 2009)

Re: Be Prepared For Glitches To The Forum

I too was invited to attend the live session but at the last minute I was called away on another problem and did not get back in time to make the meeting but I did submit a suggestion.


----------

